
PostgREST 0.4 released - tarp
https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest/releases/tag/v0.4.0.0
======
ufmace
Just ported my little toy apps over to the new version. On the plus side, the
config file support is welcome and much needed. I don't suppose a proper
daemonized client with pidfile support is in the cards anytime soon?

On the minus side, the changes to the authentication system feel kinda heavy.
For those who haven't tried it, PostgREST uses JWTs for setting the role.
Formerly, it would generate the JWT for you from a Postgresql custom data type
that held the values you wanted in the token. Now, the JWT generation is
stripped out, forcing you to generate them in Postgresql, so you have to add
Postgresql extensions to support the cryptography and JWT generation, plus
store the JWT secret in Postgresql somewhere also.

Also, I'm still not sure what's the deal with changing the header for getting
a singular response from prefer to accept.

